# Asus Crashfree bios 3



## daoson5 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi. I have a problem when I upgrad bios on my M5A78L-M/usb3 and some thing when wrong, and I have lost my own DVD software. So if any one in here have a piece of this software, please upload to me. Thank you


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 26, 2018)

All drivers, BIOS and Tools are available on Asus web site

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/M5A78LMUSB3/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## daoson5 (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks John, not BIOS I missing , only needs Crashfree Bios 3, they are not found in HelpDesk_Download area, they only support for Bios updates


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 26, 2018)

Wow just checked... I expected the "drivers and tools" link to provide the necessary links.  It would appear you now have to log in and register your product  to get access

https://icr-am.asus.com/webchat/icr...treeId=AM.US.EN-US.MotherBoard&tenantId=EN-US


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Wow just checked... I expected the "drivers and tools" link to provide the necessary links.  It would appear you now have to log in and register your product  to get access
> 
> https://icr-am.asus.com/webchat/icr...treeId=AM.US.EN-US.MotherBoard&tenantId=EN-US



No registration required

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/M5A78L-M-PLUS-USB3/HelpDesk_BIOS/

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/M5A78L-M-PLUS-USB3/HelpDesk_Download/

Here is how it is supposed to work.

https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1012219/#

Demonstration video of how it works. Get a usb drive, download a bios rom, if its in zip format extract it first to show that it is a .rom, put on usb flash drive.


----------



## daoson5 (Apr 27, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> No registration required
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/M5A78L-M-PLUS-USB3/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> ...



Hi, Eidairaman1. Yes that exactly piece software (Crashfree BIOS) that man in the video put on his USB, so can system looking for news bios so he can flash his crash bios.  The news bios of M5A78L-M/usb3 , I have already download, now I need that a piece software, so I can flash my crash bios. But I couldn`t  found in any link above.



John Naylor said:


> Wow just checked... I expected the "drivers and tools" link to provide the necessary links.  It would appear you now have to log in and register your product  to get access
> 
> https://icr-am.asus.com/webchat/icr...treeId=AM.US.EN-US.MotherBoard&tenantId=EN-US



Well, I think I pass register. Thank you


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 27, 2018)

daoson5 said:


> Hi, Eidairaman1. Yes that exactly piece software (Crashfree BIOS) that man in the video put on his USB, so can system looking for news bios so he can flash his crash bios.  The news bios of M5A78L-M/usb3 , I have already download, now I need that a piece software, so I can flash my crash bios. But I couldn`t  found in any link above.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think I pass register. Thank you



Crasshfree Bios is not a stand alone program.
It is not put on a USB drive, it is built into the motherboard bios itself, you just download the bios file, unzip it if it is zipped and put it on a usb drive, then you insert the drive into the correct USB jack and follow on screen directions. Your motherboard manual may be able to help. But that is how you do it via video. 

There are previous bios files there too.


----------



## daoson5 (Apr 30, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Crasshfree Bios is not a stand alone program.
> It is not put on a USB drive, it is built into the motherboard bios itself, you just download the bios file, unzip it if it is zipped and put it on a usb drive, then you insert the drive into the correct USB jack and follow on screen directions. Your motherboard manual may be able to help. But that is how you do it via video.
> 
> There are previous bios files there too.



It's work like a charm, just like show on the video. My mis reading manual, thought it was in DVD software bundle. But now is ok...Thanks You to Alls help me out, and continue have a nices day.
Son Dao


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Don't be a stranger, come back any time.

Glad you got it sorted


----------

